# 16Ga.



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

In my opinion th 16 ga. is one of the best gauges ever it is perfect for upland hunting and can be used for other things to. Some people dont like the 16ga. and I cant understand that? Any opinions on the 16ga.? For those of you who do own a sweet sixteen what is the make and model?


----------



## WH87 (Apr 14, 2005)

I use to shoot a Winchester model 24 side by side when I first got started hunting grouse and pheasant and never had any problems with it which is good since that gun was pretty old. So for a younger kid a 16 gauge gives you a little more power without bruising your shoulder.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I picked up a citori a couple years ago and a rem 1100 classic. Love the citori, the rem is a little heavy. As to the sweet 16 it is a variant of the browning A5.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

ya a 16 gauge is a good gun ive shot quite a few grouse with a 16 gauge!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

This is my first time on here, so hopefully I won't screw up. I see this is an older post though, so maybe people won't see if I screw this one up? Anyways, my first shotgun was a Topper Model 16 gauge Harrington and Richardson. I love it, only downside to it was that it was a single shot.

><> ERICA ><>


----------

